# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  1C Предприятие 7.7 Ошибка: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (ВнешРасчет)

## Sojiro

Здравствуйте. 

1С: Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация: УСН ред 1.3(7.70.52) УСН в ТСЖ и УК, ред 3.0 (7.70.252.39)

Нажимаю Документы --> ТСЖ --> Начисление платежей --> Выбираю Услуги, Лицевые счет(а), За какой период, нажимаю Начислить и он выдает ошибку:

ТаблНачислений.Загрузить(Т  СЖ_БазовыйОбъект.ВнешРасче  т(ТаблНачислений, ДатаНачисления,Разделител  Строк,ТаблЗнач,StrO,ТипДок));
{Документ.ТСЖ_Начисление.Фо  рма.Модуль(394)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (ВнешРасчет)

Через конфигурацию уже делал Тестирование и исправление ИБ, не помогло.

Подскажите пожалуйста, в чем может быть проблема?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. 
> 
> 1С: Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация: УСН ред 1.3(7.70.52) УСН в ТСЖ и УК, ред 3.0 (7.70.252.39)
> 
> Нажимаю Документы --> ТСЖ --> Начисление платежей --> Выбираю Услуги, Лицевые счет(а), За какой период, нажимаю Начислить и он выдает ошибку:
> 
> ТаблНачислений.Загрузить(Т  СЖ_БазовыйОбъект.ВнешРасче  т(ТаблНачислений, ДатаНачисления,Разделител  Строк,ТаблЗнач,StrO,ТипДок));
> {Документ.ТСЖ_Начисление.Фо  рма.Модуль(394)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (ВнешРасчет)
> 
> ...


Полагаю, что в данной конфигурации есть защищенный внешний модуль, с которым потеряна связь.
Как давно появилась эта ошибка? Может быть после обновления?

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Sojiro

Проблема появилась после того как перенесли 1С 7.7 Windows XP с помощью Конфигуратор - Сохранения данных, на такую же 1С 7.7 Windows x64 Конфигуратор - Восстановить данные. Платформа кстати локальная версия и там и там.

----------


## Sojiro

Windows 7 x64, ошибку допустил

----------


## Sojiro

В Отладчике сразу в журнале выдает: ТаблНачислений.Загрузить(Т  СЖ_БазовыйОбъект.ВнешРасче  т(ТаблНачислений, ДатаНачисления,Разделител  Строк,ТаблЗнач,StrO,ТипДок)); = Ошибка в выражении!

Вот часть кода из этой процедуры:

//__________________________________________________  ___________________________

Процедура ПроизвестиРасчетНачислени  й()  
	НачислитьПоСчетчикам();
	КонМес = КонМесяца(ДатаНачисления);
	Если ПустоеЗначение(Группа) = 0 Тогда     
		ГруппаРасчета =  Группа; //ГруппаРасчета.ТекущийЭлем  нт();
	Иначе
		ГруппаРасчета = ""; 
	КонецЕсли;
	ТипДок = 1;
	ТаблНачислений.Загрузить(Т  СЖ_БазовыйОбъект.ВнешРасче  т(ТаблНачислений, ДатаНачисления,Разделител  Строк,ТаблЗнач,StrO,ТипДок));
	Сообщить(""+StrO);
КонецПроцедуры 
//__________________________________________________  ___________________________


И самое что интересное теперь выяснилось что и Начисление льгот выдает похожую ошибку:

ТаблНачислений.Загрузить(Т  СЖ_БазовыйОбъект.ВнешРасче  тЛьгот(ТаблНачислений,Груп  паРасчета,
{Документ.ТСЖ_НачислениеЛь  от.Форма.Модуль(46)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (ВнешРасчетЛьгот)


//ВЕСЬ УЧЕТ 489-1027______________________________________________  _______________________________


Вот сама процедура

Процедура ПроизвестиРасчетЛьгот()     
	ГруппаРасчета = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  онтрагенты"); 
	Если ПустоеЗначение(ЛицевыеСче  а) = 0 Тогда     
		ГруппаРасчета = ЛицевыеСчета;
		Сообщить("ГруппаРасчета "+ГруппаРасчета);
	Иначе
		ГруппаРасчета = ПолучитьПустоеЗначение(Гр  ппаРасчета); 
	КонецЕсли;   
	ТаблНачислений.УдалитьСтр  ки(); 
	ТаблНачислений.Загрузить(Т  СЖ_БазовыйОбъект.ВнешРасче  тЛьгот(ТаблНачислений,Груп  паРасчета,
	ДатаНачисления,Начисляема  ГруппаСредств,ПоВсем,Разд  лительСтрок,StrO));      
	Информация = StrO; 
	Сообщить(""+StrO);
КонецПроцедуры	
//__________________________________________________  ___________________________

----------


## alexandr_ll

Еще раз повторяю: есть ВНЕШНИЙ защищенный модуль, который при штатном сохранении - восстановлении не переносится.
Вспомните, как вы устанавливали программу на Windows XP, вероятно там была внешняя компонента, которую вы не перенесли.
Точнее сказать не могу, защита внешних модулей может быть для разных конфигураций различной.

----------

jakerloop (04.11.2016), Sojiro (04.11.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------

